# Casting



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2015)

for casting stamps or whatever in PR. Do you guys use pressure pots or just heart up the mold and the PR like I've seen on 10000 YouTube videos.
What are yalls thoughs.
Thanks.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2015)

Whatever my wife says I usually hear, if I don't then she becomes a pressure pot. She's no spring chicken but she's not old either.

I use a mepps no.3 when I'm casting. Stamps love the shine.

As for yalls, I am looking into it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 17, 2015)

I've never done any casting in Puerto Rico. Minnesota seems to be a fine place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 17, 2015)

If you have watched 10000 YouTube videos on this subject you should be a pro by now. That's my thought anyway. 

Oh, and you have way to much time on your hands

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> If you have watched 10000 YouTube videos on this subject you should be a pro by now. That's my thought anyway.
> 
> Oh, and you have way to much time on your hands


I think it was just 9000 and I'm trying to see if yall are as good as I am by now. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Whatever my wife says I usually hear, if I don't then she becomes a pressure pot. She's no spring chicken but she's not old either.
> 
> I use a mepps no.3 when I'm casting. Stamps love the shine.
> 
> As for yalls, I am looking into it...



I prefer spinners made by @elijahhenry10 here on WB!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 17, 2015)

I just mix 4-5 drops is mek th 1 oz of or resin and cast it. I don't heat up the molds. I used to use an ultrasonic cleaner to help settle the bubbles but not anymore. Sometimes I pour the resin in a cup and put that cup on hot water allowing the resin to soften up. I don't use pressure either. I have seen some use there vacuum chambers also. Any questions feel free to give me a call. That offer is for anyone not just are favorite Mississippian.

David


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2015)

David Seaba said:


> I just mix 4-5 drops is mek th 1 oz of or resin and cast it. I don't heat up the molds. I used to use an ultrasonic cleaner to help settle the bubbles but not anymore. Sometimes I pour the resin in a cup and put that cup on hot water allowing the resin to soften up. I don't use pressure either. I have seen some use there vacuum chambers also. Any questions feel free to give me a call. That offer is for anyone not just are favorite Mississippian.
> 
> David


Man I'm glad im your favorite. At least I hope. Lol then again how many mississiapians do you know. Lol


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 17, 2015)

I've been to hick flat ms had a Marine Corps buddy lived there. Stayed there there for a few days before we went to Camp Lejeune. So technically I was a Mississippian for a few days. We went to one of the best pizza places I had ever been. Forgot the name but it was good. But your still mu favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2015)

As long as it isn't @SENC because he was a mississiapian also

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 17, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Man I'm glad im your favorite. At least I hope. Lol then again how many mississiapians do you know. Lol





Tclem said:


> As long as it isn't @SENC because he was a mississiapian also



mississiapian??? 2x!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2015)

SENC said:


> mississiapian??? 2x!


Yeah you are dat and I am dis Mississippian

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

